# cm9 nightlies - is there a "what's changed" txt file available for them?



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

i do occasionally install the newest nightly but i'm always working blind. is there a changelist link or txt file anywhere?

jin


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

No.
In the post there is a link to a website with the commits though.


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

the first post of the thread by eyeballer have the changelog.


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

i'm sorry kaede, i have no idea what your post means. do you have a link by any chance?


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

Read the entire first post here. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18442-rom-unofficial-cm9-nightly-builds/Pay attention to the third paragraph....


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

Nburnes said:


> Read the entire first post here. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18442-rom-unofficial-cm9-nightly-builds/
> 
> Pay attention to the third paragraph....


this is exactly what i mean.


----------

